# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  а что удерживает вас?

## Лазарус

...

----------


## материалист

Природа и культура. Не знаю, удержат ли.

----------


## Navesele

и страх, конечно, тоже...

но главное - я все еще цепляюсь за какие-то надежды на "светлое будущее"
хотя это кажется уже слишком глупым. время идет, а ничего не меняется к лучшему.
удерживает пока, но все слабее.

----------


## Traumerei

Вера в лучшее...нет предела

----------


## zmejka

Наверное только то, что что грех. Наверное...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

звёздное небо над головой и музыка. то есть красота. думаю, жизнь - единственный способ ощутить сопричастность к красоте.

----------


## Лазарус

> Наверное только то, что что грех. Наверное...


 The suicide is not a sin...

----------


## Altes Leid

Иногда вспоминаю о существовании матери, которая вложила не мало средств и сил в меня. Но от этого становится еще паршивей. Получается замкнутый круг.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

мечты

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Раньше казалось, что держит красота окружающего мира. Но когда все время спотыкаешься и смотришь вниз, не замечаешь ни звезд, ни неба, только грязь и пыль...


 ну, когда спотыкаешься и падаешь так основательно - самое милое дело полежать, на небо посмотреть.

----------


## Navesele

> Иногда вспоминаю о существовании матери, которая вложила не мало средств и сил в меня. Но от этого становится еще паршивей. Получается замкнутый круг.


 Аналогично. Думаю о маме, и от этого еще хуже становится.

----------


## zmejka

> The suicide is not a sin...


 перевод можно?  :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

> перевод можно?


 "Суицид - это не грех", а вообще Google translate рулит... Хоть я и английский хорошо знаю.

----------


## ГазНиколай

Нас удерживает желание быть богатыми, иметь много секса, много приятных ощущений.

----------


## Лазарус

> Нас удерживает желание быть богатыми, иметь много секса, много приятных ощущений.


 не обобщай

----------


## ГазНиколай

> не обобщай


 Надо быть очень умным интеллектуалом, чтобы принять это на себя. Вопрос - что удерживает вас? Ответ - нас - значит меня. Если ты совсем не понял, я тебе лично поясняю - я имел ввиду только себя и никого больше, не тебя лично и уж тем более никого из людей вообще.

----------


## Лазарус

так бы и написал, а то мудаки вроде меня, всегда принимают все на себя

----------


## Unity

> Нас удерживает желание быть богатыми, иметь много секса, много приятных ощущений.


 ...Или же расшифровать код, заложенный в программу ДНК _Чем-то чрезвычайно мудрым_, окончательно и недвусмысленно выяснив взаимосвязь каждого сущего кодона той самой «двойной спирали» (своего рода «символа» коего-то изумительного «божественного языка», на коем «написано» _всё сущее_, все его параметры [начиная формой и заканчивая наследственной предрасположенностью к определённым типам темперамента у ещё находящегося в лоне матери плода]) и потенциала, коий в нём заложен/сохранён, коий проявляется в всём том, что видим... 
Неважно... 
У каждого своя мечта – и источник Наслажденья – устремленье к коему – действующий «вечный двигатель», что заложен в нас... ^_^

----------


## Игорёк

Богатство и секс я бы переиначил для себя как "скромную материальную стабильность, личное постоянное жильё и конечно же любовь"

----------


## ГазНиколай

> так бы и написал, а то мудаки вроде меня, всегда принимают все на себя


 Не раздувай. Ты же позитивный в душе я знаю!

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> ...Или же расшифровать код, заложенный в программу ДНК _Чем-то чрезвычайно мудрым_, окончательно и недвусмысленно выяснив взаимосвязь каждого сущего кодона той самой «двойной спирали» (своего рода «символа» коего-то изумительного «божественного языка», на коем «написано» _всё сущее_, все его параметры [начиная формой и заканчивая наследственной предрасположенностью к определённым типам темперамента у ещё находящегося в лоне матери плода]) и потенциала, коий в нём заложен/сохранён, коий проявляется в всём том, что видим... 
> Неважно... 
> У каждого своя мечта – и источник Наслажденья – устремленье к коему – действующий «вечный двигатель», что заложен в нас... ^_^


 Unity, к чему ограничиваться одной лишь ДНК? Весь вот этот фарш, всё это (без)образие, окружающее и пронизывающее нас, связанное с нами неисчислимым сонмом нелокальных взаимовлияний, всё это целиком, в целом, от края до края, и дальше в беспредельность - вот этот код расшифровать, интерпретировать своим неповторимым образом, согласовать с ним своё со-знание - такая задача не манит?

----------


## ГазНиколай

> Богатство и секс я бы переиначил для себя как "скромную материальную стабильность, личное постоянное жильё и конечно же любовь"


 Я так понял тебе не хватает последнего ингридиента? Любави?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Богатство и секс я бы переиначил для себя как "скромную материальную стабильность, личное постоянное жильё и конечно же любовь"


 то есть все что нужно - чисто материальное?
вспоминаю самые счастливые моменты своей жизни. они происходили в таких внешних условиях: съёмная квартира, на оплату которой уходит б0льшая часть зарплаты, одеваюсь в сэкондах, пары нет.

----------


## ГазНиколай

> то есть все что нужно - чисто материальное?
> вспоминаю самые счастливые моменты своей жизни. они происходили в таких внешних условиях: съёмная квартира, на оплату которой уходит б0льшая часть зарплаты, одеваюсь в сэкондах, пары нет.


 Я лично рассматриваю духовные блага - как блага тела ибо духовная эйфория и все блаженные чувства ощущаются в нейронах нашего тела и не более того(в руках, ногах, груди, животе и тд). А вам сударь рекомендую переехать в провинцию, у нас и с жильем дешевле в разы и с девушками проще.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Я лично рассматриваю духовные блага - как блага тела ибо духовная эйфория и все блаженные чувства ощущаются в нейронах нашего тела и не более того(в руках, ногах, груди, животе и тд). А вам сударь рекомендую переехать в провинцию, у нас и с жильем дешевле в разы и с девушками проще.


 Колян, ты имеешь полное право считать себя просто куском мяса. И получать соответствующую жизнь. Твой выбор.

Ой, ну что же Вы, милейший, бесплатно такие ценные советы раздаёте?  :Smile:  Чарджить надо, чарджить. 
Или Ваша матушка и мне купит квартиру и машину, два мотоцикла и гараж? )))

----------


## ГазНиколай

> Колян, ты имеешь полное право считать себя просто куском мяса. И получать соответствующую жизнь. Твой выбор.
> 
> Ой, ну что же Вы, милейший, бесплатно такие ценные советы раздаёте?  Чарджить надо, чарджить. 
> Или Ваша матушка и мне купит квартиру и машину, два мотоцикла и гараж? )))


 Подэпал, ниче не скажешь. Но я просто мясной инвалид, уважающий грамотный трах и порошок по ноздре. А вот как у вас в столицах дела обстоят могу тока догадываться. Догадываюсь, что у вас все в разы дороже и недоступнее, чем в наших мухосрансках.
А смыслом жизни по-прежнему считаю телесные и духовные удовольствия, даже если это и мучения, главное чтобы человеку нравилося.

----------


## Игорёк

под материальными благами понимаю какое-то личное пространство (в собственности), и стабильную возможность в его содержании и развитии. помимо этого возможность одеваться в секонд-хендах и не голодать. 
про последний ингредиент сложно сказать. ибо ему мешают первые два.

----------


## Rum

удерживает чувство пустоты, которое мне очень хочется заполнить новыми знаниями и умениями. удерживает всё то прекрасное, что существует и что я имею возможность получить

----------


## Воланд

Наверное деньги и секс. Все.  
Если откровенно, то я теперь специально сторонюсь серьезных отношений. Думаю, продержусь еще лет 10 и брошусь в пропасть.

----------


## freeze

не могу решиться и боюсь выжить

----------


## Андеи

Небольшая толика надежды что смогу наити ради чего жить. И мать, видел как она пережила смерть бабушки не хочу что бы пережила еще раз такое. И видел как бабушка пережила смерть своего сына. Только это и держит

----------


## Melissa

Осознание молодости. Красоты. На меня обращают внимание и хотят быть ближе. 
Время заберет и это, конечно...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Свет в душе..

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Я вечно нахожу себе отмазки: то мира не видел, то не донес до людей свои взгляды, а теперь это даже нестоит того, чтобы умирать

----------


## Балда

Не знаю. Было пару случаев, когда я подготовилась, только хотела начать, как звонит телефон или почтальоны стучат в дверь.

----------


## zmejka

только то, что не могу почти ничего делать, и не могу навести порядок такой в своей комнате и со своими вещами, какой хочу (ведь люди придут же... милиция, да и вообще на похороны...)  ну, если это не "отмазка", конечно же...  а так - вообще стою на грани (((((   и не факт, что не плюну на все эти условности(порядок и тд ) и не уйду так...

----------


## Einsamewolf

Теперь ничего, разве только решительности не хватает...

----------


## A/D

Вас всех(кто думает о суициде)держит лишь страх реальной смерти!слишком романтично выглядит суицид в фантазиях малолеток,которые еще не знают реальных проблем жизни....а познав реальное отчаяние во взрослом возрасте(26лет)вы ужаснетесь пустоте жизни......

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Мы все боимся смерти, а точнее, что будет после нее (или не будет)

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Да, именно это я пыталась сказать, но как всегда написала хню)


 хорошо написано, имеющие уши - услышат, имеющие глаза - увидят, а имеющие мозги - поймут

----------


## Troumn

> хорошо написано, имеющие уши - услышат, имеющие глаза - увидят, а имеющие мозги - поймут


 Истина!

----------


## Melissa

> вспоминаю самые счастливые моменты своей жизни. они происходили в таких внешних условиях: съёмная квартира, на оплату которой уходит б0льшая часть зарплаты, одеваюсь в сэкондах, пары нет.


 А ведь верно же! У меня почему то аналогично ))) так приятно вспоминать время, когда пусть и нечего было жрать, зато все было чище и люди рядом были другие.

----------


## Лазарус

мне лучше вообще ничего не вспоминать

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> мне лучше вообще ничего не вспоминать


 В этом есть свой плюс: не тратится время на пустопорожнее перемалывание безвозвратно ушедшего.

----------


## Леся 24

Ребенок ...... если бы не он......

----------


## Викторыч

Да в общем то всё что можно уже взято. Ну а останавливает то что сидишь и смотришь на этот спектакль под названием жизнь и как то увлечённо, чем же всё закончится. Ну а встать и уйти равнозначно этот спектакль не досмотреть.

----------


## Troumn

Викторыч, было бы нелогично, выходив из зала, не досмотрев спектакль. с другой стороны, если спектакль такой плохой и вызывает отвращение, то нахрена его досматривать?

----------


## Викторыч

> то нахрена его досматривать?


 Ну как, интересно же чем эпоха закончится.

----------


## Troumn

Помойму, личное несчастье, то, что толкает на суицид, сильнее интереса. Я не думаю что когда натягиваешь удавку, человек(в полном отчаянии) не задумывается о том, что будет дальше.

----------


## Викторыч

> , что будет дальше.


 Да ничего особенного, тьма, полёт и покидание плоти. Весь прикол в том что рано или поздно никому этого не избежать.

----------


## Troumn

> Весь прикол в том что рано или поздно никому этого не избежать


 Ирония. У бога своё чувство юмора.

----------


## Викторыч

Troumn, если так всё иронизируешь то поинтересуйся как спецназовцев готовят что бы не было страха смерти. Обматывают шею лоскутом типа шарфа и затягивают артерии на определённое время. Как только кровь перестаёт поступать в мозг так и начинается меняться диапазон скоростей (там другие скорости перемещения) сопровождающиеся гулом в ушах. После отпускают и уже имеется опыт смерти. Но у меня всё за счёт аритмии было. Уж надеюсь ты не потребуешь доказательств что так спецназовцев готовят.

----------


## Troumn

Вот это всплеск эмоций!



> если так всё иронизируешь


 И с чего ты взял, что я иронизирою *всё*?



> Уж надеюсь ты не потребуешь доказательств


 Оно мне без надобности.

----------


## Викторыч

> И с чего ты взял, что я иронизирою всё?


 Полагаю определился начать вникать в непознанное? ))))

----------


## Troumn

> Полагаю определился начать вникать в непознанное? ))))


 Ещё нет.

----------


## lana_lana

Хотел покончить с собой. Но на Новый год мне подарили кимоно. Оно легкое, серое, в мелкую клетку. В таком кимоно ходят летом. Решил подождать до лета (с)
Вот у меня примерно такая же ситуация :Smile: )

----------


## Vanilla

Ничего. Жаль только, какого счастья  я себя лишаю по собственной тупости и глупости. Никогда не увижу этот мир, никогда не буду счастлива.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ничего. Жаль только, какого счастья  я себя лишаю по собственной тупости и глупости. Никогда не увижу этот мир, никогда не буду счастлива.


 Там другие миры ни сколько не хуже. Маленький принц: "Прощай, в вечности я один, вся моя жизнь только лишь смена картин".

----------


## lana_lana

у меня нет кимоно, но есть кое-что другое

----------


## Лазарус

мне кажется,больше меня ничего не удерживает.

----------


## Troumn

> да вообще ничё не удерживает. но и дохнуть не тянет.


 Аналогично.

----------


## Лазарус

Red,твой вялый троллинг и постоянные нападки на других участников форума меня просто доебали уже

----------


## Никто и Никогда

Лично я не уверена, что уход из этой жизни будет окончательным. Поэтому пока предпочитаю побыть здесь.
Не греет мысль родиться вновь каким-нибудь умственно-отсталым дебилом или зверушкой-таракашкой.
Сейчас по крайней мере руки-ноги есть, голова, хоть и дурная ))

Ну и про спектакль тоже соглашусь, насколько бы он отвратительным не был, всё же порой бывают забавные моменты.

----------


## Yrok25

Удерживает плохое знание мат части (названия , дозировки , временные интервалы и пр. ....) , мешает ступор ,из которого не получается выйти , чтобы просто собратся привести  дела в порядок и подготовится

----------


## Taking Life From Me

С детства меня ростили в христианской атмосфере и из-за этого я верю в то, что после смерти ад или рай. Но как бы я хотела не знать этого, только это держит. Потому что если так оно и есть, то там еще хуже чем здесь. Очень надеюсь, что это все выдумка. Лучше уже реинкарнироваться в какую-нибуть букашку, чем провести вечность в муках.

----------


## Викторыч

> С детства меня ростили в христианской атмосфере и из-за этого я верю в то, что после смерти ад или рай. Но как бы я хотела не знать этого, только это держит. Потому что если так оно и есть, то там еще хуже чем здесь. Очень надеюсь, что это все выдумка. Лучше уже реинкарнироваться в какую-нибуть букашку, чем провести вечность в муках.


 Христианство придумано с целью зомбирования для управления в нужном направлении. Свой ресурс оно уже отработало. Воплощения соби предназначены для совершенства и занятия более высоких уровней. Порой даже жизни не хватает дабы что то приобрести для продвижения. Жизнь так же может пройти в пустую или же быть слишком короткой. Значит требуются последующие воплощения. Есть тут такой Илья, который призывает к некому добру и любви для смягчения своей участи. Он это выудил из библии, не осозновая то что библейская констатация таких призывов необходима исключительно для подавления воли к сопротивлению перед порабощением. Одна из так сказать расставленных ловушек на пути воплощений и самосовершенствований. Если уж перенимать такие качества от наставлений Ильи то следует выбирать место воплощение например в каком нибудь золотом веке под покровительством Исиды. Там нет воздействия из вне неких тёмных сущностей и потому такие качества будут более уместны в том временном пространстве.

----------


## Yrok25

ни что на этой планете не нанесло такого ущерба индоевропейским народам как христианство

----------


## Илья спокойный

Ад и Рай существует. Христианство различно, есть Западное - католичество ( тут вам и крестовые походы и инквизиция, и ведьмы на костре и т.д. и т.п.) есть Восточное  - православие (нет таких зверств, трактование сильно отличается от западного) ну и все остальные - протестанты... Викторыч, вы думаете, что у меня не было мыслей вроде 


> не осозновая то что библейская констатация таких призывов необходима исключительно для подавления воли к сопротивлению перед порабощением


  очень даже были, только зная все что я знаю, не верю что нашелся бы хоть один человек в мире, который был настолько Гениален, чтобы написать такое. На эту тему могу много что сказать, да не в этот раз. 

Главное здесь - это воля!! Вы говорите порабощение... верующий человек, истинно верующий очень силен именно духом, волей - доминированием разума над инстинктами, взять тот же пост у православных, такая своеобразная диета можно сказать, кто из присутствующих может пойти на строгую диету или допустим отказаться от пьянства, наркоты? Нужна воля - доминирование разума над инстинктом (осознанный выбор в пользу хорошего) насколько не просто это сделать, не мне вам объяснять. Или верующий знает и не позволит себе соблазнить симпатичную жену соседа, например, и т.д. и т.п. можно много говорить, суть тут в одном - ВОЛЯ, ОСОЗНАННЫЙ выбор, о каком порабощении можно говорить!!




> ни что на этой планете не нанесло такого ущерба индоевропейским народам как христианство


  я бы сказал так - ни что не нанесло такого ущерба народам земли, как алчные, корыстные, выбирающие зло ЛЮДИ. А как и чем они при этом прикрываются....  Спасибо.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ад и Рай существует.


 У христиан они слишком упрощены и примитивны. Есть нижние уровни и есть верхние. И далеко не значит что попадают на них на вечно. В мире Вселенной на месте ничего не стоит.



> есть Восточное - православие (нет таких зверств, трактование сильно отличается от западного) ну и все остальные - протестанты...


 Илья, ну не стоит заниматься самообманом. Ведь известно же как христианство насаждалось, начиная сожжением в избах Волхвов и кончая зверствованиями при Иване Грозном. И за каким чёртом потребовалось поганить и уничтожать Капища. В том числе и Синь-Камень на Плещеевом озере тащить по льду и топить на середине водоёма? Капища это места накаплений природной энергии. Люди поправляться ходят.



> не верю что нашелся бы хоть один человек в мире, который был настолько Гениален, чтобы написать такое.


 Так кто ж тогда написал???



> Главное здесь - это воля!! ... верующий человек, истинно верующий очень силен именно духом, волей - доминированием разума над инстинктами


 Воля она сама по себе воля. Как же христиане любят себе присваивать все общечеловеческие ценности. Но уж о украденном термине "православие" (славить правду) вообще молчу. 



> суть тут в одном - ВОЛЯ, ОСОЗНАННЫЙ выбор, о каком порабощении можно говорить!!


 Ну в наше время да, нельзя. А вот в прошлом так оно и было.

----------


## Snape

> Ад и Рай существует.


 Ясен перец - мы их каждый день видим вокруг себя  :Big Grin:  Ну, "мы" как "присутствующие на этом форуме" - преимущественно первое, конечно...

"Те из россиян, кто плохо себя вел в жизни, после смерти снова попадут в Россию" (С) уж не помню кто

----------


## Викторыч

У Ильи своеобразное представление так называемого ада. Один мой одноклассник после первой отсидки решил что это именно его среда обитания. Его как то перестала устраивать воля. Рассказывал что подобные ему перед освобождением закапывают свои инструменты в укромном месте дабы после предполагаемого заключения оказавшись вновь на территории откапать и воспользоваться. Так вот по Всеславу Солло если усопший возвращается на тот уровень с какого воплотился то как бы для него это не является адом, а привычная среда обитания. Что для попавшего с более высокого уровня ад кромешный. В то же время после жизни оказавшись на более высшем уровне чем предидущий будет являться так называемым раем. Так что всё относительно и в то же время сложнее чем представления Ильи.

----------


## Yrok25

> суть тут в одном - ВОЛЯ, ОСОЗНАННЫЙ выбор, о каком порабощении можно говорить!!


 Воля ? есть два значения слова: 1 - это свобода , свободная жизнь , 2 - способность действовать в тяжёлых условиях вопреки обстоятельствам , в соответствии с ранее сложившимися личными убеждениями и мировоззрением .
Или это можно понимать как некая групка человекообразных , не без поддержки запада , вдруг стала такой волевой  что начала собираться в большие шайки и ходить резать людей , унижать их , уничтожать их культурное наследие , вычеркивать из истории тысячи лет - потому что это был их ОСОЗНАННЫЙ выбор ? может для когана Владимира и наёмников и был , а вот о славянах которые в этом участвовали так думать не приходится .




> Ну в наше время да, нельзя. А вот в прошлом так оно и было.


  а что в наше время ? старые тетки которые ходят в церкви всерьёз изучали писания ?     просто технологии зомбирования не стоят на месте , а раньше просто под угрозой убийства

----------


## Викторыч

> а что в наше время ? старые тетки которые ходят в церкви всерьёз изучали писания ?     просто технологии зомбирования не стоят на месте , а раньше просто под угрозой убийства


 Раньше религия была на государственном уровне. И выбора как такового не существовало. Сейчас зомбирование со стороны христианства не носит принудительный порядок. Удивляет другое. Как можно строить своё мировоззрение на отработанной религии? *Христианская религия имела предназначение собирать народ в одно целое, порабощать и управлять таковым в целях построения цивилизации.* Ну далее конечно религия заменялась ком. партией, но цель была достигнута. Глупость и бездарность заключается в трактовке библии с целью создания некоего мировоззрения в современности. Когда предостаточно множества других свободных в доступе источников.

----------


## Troumn

> Как можно строить своё мировоззрение на отработанной религии? *Христианская религия имела предназначение собирать народ в одно целое, порабощать и управлять таковым в целях построения цивилизации.*


 +1, согласен на все сто.

----------


## Yrok25

> *Христианская религия имела предназначение собирать народ в одно целое, порабощать и управлять таковым в целях построения цивилизации.*


  базовый миф о разобщённости и о превосходстве стада рабов над сообществом свободных

----------


## Pandora

банально боюсь смерти ну и +надежда на то что я найду свой путь и всё это дерьмо прекратится

----------


## Pandora

Народ, Red троль?

----------


## Илья спокойный

Можно утверждать что угодно, но лучше привести доказательства, аргументы, факты, источники, а если просто говорить что православие зверствовало, привидите ссылки на источники. Я вот привожу один из нескольких, которые можно хотя бы прочитать: http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/38333.htm

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Можно утверждать что угодно, но лучше привести доказательства, аргументы, факты, источники, а если просто говорить что православие зверствовало, привидите ссылки на источники. Я вот привожу один из нескольких, которые можно хотя бы прочитать: http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/38333.htm


 Вы приводите, образно говоря, данные о благонадёжности ИванИваныча с личного официального сайта ИванИваныча.
Илья, зачем было новой официальной религии оставлять документальные свидетельства своих злодеяний? За тысячу лет история переписывалась неоднократно.

----------


## Викторыч

> а если просто говорить что православие зверствовало, привидите ссылки на источники.


 ))) Можно подумать таковых нет в наличии. Это мы столько постов набьём что сайт поменяет направление в сторону религиозной пропаганды.

----------


## Yrok25

> ))) Можно подумать таковых нет в наличии. Это мы столько постов набьём что сайт поменяет направление в сторону религиозной пропаганды.


 может антирелигиозной ? )

----------


## Лазарус

> Народ, Red троль?


 да

----------


## Troumn

> Народ, Red троль?


 Да почему сразу тролль, просто быдло и всё.

----------


## Troumn

Ребёнок псих-садист. Смешно.

----------


## Лазарус

он не ребенок,однако он просто любит выебываться

----------


## Troumn

> он больше не потревожит форум своим присутствием


 А чё он на нас всех обиделся? :Big Grin:

----------


## EMPTY

удерживает  то же что и всех,страх физической боли и неудачная попытка с  инвалидностью.А насчет того жалко ли родителей,мне лично нет(хотя я их люблю),это моя жизнь имею право с ней поступать так как вздумается.

----------


## Лазарус

логично

----------


## M'aik Liar

Смешно это признавать, но единственное, что меня удерживает - это книги, музыка, компьютерные игры и полеты фантазии. В общем, то, что доставляет относительную радость.

----------


## Викторыч

> удерживает  то же что и всех,страх физической боли и неудачная попытка с  инвалидностью.А насчет того жалко ли родителей,мне лично нет(хотя я их люблю),это моя жизнь имею право с ней поступать так как вздумается.

----------


## EugenF

меня "удерживает" жизнь, какой смысл ускорять тот процесс который итак очень скоро наступит.

----------


## freeze

> меня "удерживает" жизнь, какой смысл ускорять тот процесс который итак очень скоро наступит.


 если бы я знал что мне не долго осталось, скоро это наступит, то только мысль об этом вызывает у меня приятную улыбку счастья.

----------


## EugenF

> если бы я знал что мне не долго осталось, скоро это наступит, то только мысль об этом вызывает у меня приятную улыбку счастья.


 Время летит очень быстро, зачем с такой легкостью выбрасывать то, что нигде не найдешь, и нигде не купишь, то что что есть только сейчас, и не известно если что то подобное еще будет.
Пока ты есть, ищи, узнай жизнь, научись видеть хорошее, вырвись из плохого, в общем живи.

----------


## drugsoul

Лично меня держат наполовину мысли о родителях,а наполовину надежда на то,что все может измениться(жизнь мне преподносила много сюрпризов как хороших так и плохих),а иначе уже давно бы на героине сидел и в могилу б ушел

----------


## Конституция

Меня удерживает одна единственная мысль - откинуться всегда можно и успеется.
Зачем откидываться сейчас - вдруг шо интересное в жизни приключится - а там посмотрим, как и что дальше пойдёт в данной пьесе.

----------


## Денис

Музыка, книги, манга, аниме, Японская культура и Мечта уехать с этого забытого города.

----------


## depoj

Тоже музыка,наука(интересно понять что то новое) и что творить руками(из дерева,ремонтировать что -то).А ещё меня держит природный инстинкт самосохранения.

----------


## Rum

Удерживает чувство, что я что-то не доделала, что-то предстоит.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Удерживает желание завершить этот бой  за звезды.

----------


## Герда

ЛЕНЬ...) :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Что удерживает _форму_ от распада, «льдинку» ото растворения в её создавшей «воде», частицу порядка ото обращенья в первозданный хаос? Кажется, это _желание_ — оставаться источником положительных эмоций и переживаний/чувств... для Кого-то особенного... Для Кого-то одного (что уж там мечтать о многих)... А иначе — жизнь _пуста_, бессмысленна (с субъективной или объективной стороны), лишь напрасный танец квантов, атомов...

----------


## jangar

понимание того , что даже если я не вижу выхода , он скорее всего где-то есть и надо , отлежавшись , понемногу ползти к выходу ..... 
и страх убить себя обычным способом , более приемлемый типа эвтанизии , в смерть через сон . боюсь нарушить правило не умирать по собственной воле , правда его можно обойти и нарваться на пули ()

----------


## когда уже

страх

----------


## Rum

> страх


 страх чего?

----------


## Unity

Потерять всё то, что, как нам _кажется_, нам «принадлежит». Мы боимся _потерять себя_ — самое то ценное, что у нас наличествует. Мы боимся: что, если... а вдруг... вдруг _действительно_ умрём, исчезнем, не проснёмся больше — вопреки завереньям древних мировых религий?
Голыми пришли мы в мир, голыми отчалим — не взяв с собой ничего — кроме... 
Самое себя; собственных воспоминаний, достижений-save’ов в деле построенья личности, души.
Это страшно, — прожить жизнь напрасно — лучше так и не став. Прочее — неважно. 
Страшно умереть, прожив жизнь _напрасно_.

----------


## Borman

Меня удерживает лень, ну просто впадлу себя убивать. Вот так вот я обленился что даже этого не могу сделать, ну буду ждать когда меня прикончат.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

Меня слегка удерживает беспокойство за родных - нас всего осталось трое, а одиночество страшная вещь ((( Но главное - это отсутствие чёткого решения. Вот и тут на сайте обсуждение способов запрещено. Нет чёткого плана, нельзя планомерно приготовиться. Была бы, как в фантастическом фильме, компания которая за 100000$ покупала тела людей, давая им 1 месяц на отдых и возможность потратить эту сумму. Я бы заключил с ними договорчик  :Wink:

----------


## Victim666

меня удерживает неизвестность того, что будет после достижения желаемой цели... а вдруг мы попадём в точно такой же мир, с такими же проблемами, какие сейчас, только от которых уже будет нельзя скрыться, сбежать...

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> меня удерживает неизвестность того, что будет после...


 Как минимум будет шанс начать всё с нуля. Нас-таких много, так что мы всяко будем не одиноки. Достаточно осознать, что мы - это НЕ наше тело, а то, что внутри! Посмотрите на свои руки - они ведь как предмет! Так что в новой жизни мы снова будем думать с чистымы мыслями мечтать о своём эго )))

----------


## я псих

Надежда  умирает последней,это и удерживает).
Пока во всяком случаи

----------


## Dementiy

> Достаточно осознать, что мы - это НЕ наше тело, а то, что внутри!


 Внутри тела кости, значит мы - скелеты?  :Cool: 

Откуда такая уверенность?
Можете поделится *фактической* информацией, о том что душа может существовать без тела?
Кстати, этим самым вы осчастливите миллиарды людей и станете для них очередным мессией.

----------


## когда уже

> Достаточно осознать, что мы - это НЕ наше тело, а то, что внутри!


 Это конечно красивые слова, прямо как в "умных" книгах, но с реальностью мало что общего имеют...

Факты в пользу таких выводов - накормив человека определёнными препаратами, можно превратить его в полный овощ. Или с помощью изменения гормонального фона добиться серьёзных деформаций личности, психозов,...в общем человек перестаёт быть собой... Значит мы напрямую зависим от нашего тела.

----------


## _lamer

Душа намертво скреплена с телом, они суть двуединство. Некто сказал, что душа не может сделать ничего без согласия тела. Я вот пытался облегчить себе жизнь и выйти из этого самого пресловутого тела..чем мы хуже ангелов, правда? Однако, пресловутая человеческая сущность не только в духе его разума, но и телесности. Восточные религии считают тело тюрьмой, злоключением с иллюзиями, но за пределами оного ничего хорошего нет..та воздушность..нирвана..или..пред-нирвана..с точки зрения даже психиатрии..не больше чем отрицание тела у шизофреника, т.е. ты не становишься бестелесной сущностью. Нельзя быть где-то снаружи самого себя..как и чему-то снаружи материального мира, той же вселенной. Любое воинствующее отрицание и игнор - только уход от проблемы. 



> Или с помощью изменения гормонального фона добиться серьёзных деформаций личности, психозов


   Психоз - это сила) 
  Тело важно. Это связь с реальностью.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Я вот пытался облегчить себе жизнь и выйти из этого самого пресловутого тела..


 каким образом?

----------


## _lamer

> каким образом?


   Буддизм, различные методики. Ощущение было вполне такое.....вообщем если бы меня били, я бы думал..что это как-будто не со мной, полное выпадение из реальности..ну такой..земной. ВОобщем разные эффекты, но суть одна - от себя не убежишь. Даже там в пресловутом астрале встретишь те же преобразившиеся в мистических существ земные проблемы.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

и кто тебя выводил в астрал? ведь самой невозможно

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

ХА  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

Не я первый выдвигаю таки идеи!
*Александр Блок*
*Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала*
И повторится все, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь.

всё после смерти начнётся заново!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> всё после смерти начнётся заново!


  да, реинкарнация...

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

Я думаю - так и есть ((( Ничего нового не будет - только новое тело.

----------


## Dementiy

> всё после смерти начнётся заново!


 Реинкарнация всегда была для меня "камнем преткновения".
С одной стороны мне нравится буддизм/йога и восточная философия.
Но с другой стороны, математическое образование не дает мне принять столь наглое попрание элементарной арифметики (количество душ - величина непостоянная).

----------


## 4ёрный

Количество душ может быть константой для всей Вселенной, а не для отдельно взятой Земли. Хотя в загробную жизнь, бога, чёрта и т.п. я не верю. Вот закон сохранения энергии - другое дело))))

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> количество душ - величина непостоянная


 Ну у меня есть теория на этот счёт: количество душ остаётся постоянной для всей земли: люди убивают животных, но плодятся безмерно сами. Возможно, насекомые тоже на балансе ))) А в общем - сумма остаётся неизменной.


> Вот закон сохранения энергии - другое дело))))


 Тоже возможно:
ГАЙЯ (син. "Гея") - это энергия, составляющая суть планеты Земля.
Но это противно мне - получается что мы успокаиваем себя - типо воздастся на том свете, а реально всё тупо варится в общем котле (сгустке энернгии). Умер - душа в общак, рождаешься - получаешь свой заряд.

----------


## 4ёрный

> Но это противно мне


 Мне тоже. Предпочёл бы всегда существовать в виде равномерно распределённой по всей Вселенной энергии. А лучше - вообще не существовать. Но это уже противоречит закону сохранения...

----------


## Traumerei

> Ну у меня есть теория на этот счёт: количество душ остаётся постоянной для всей земли: люди убивают животных, но плодятся безмерно сами. Возможно, насекомые тоже на балансе ))) А в общем - сумма остаётся неизменной..


 Чтобы прокормить безмерно плодящихся людей, нужно иметь безмерно плодящихся животных...Иначе, право, большинству нечего кушать будет. А вегетарианцы пока явно в меньшинстве  :Frown:  




> Количество людей в мире, которые умрут от недоедания в этом году: 20 миллионов.
> Количество людей, которые бы могли нормально питаться, используя земли, освобождаемые при сокращении потребления мяса американцами на 10%: 100 миллионов.
> Как часто умирает ребенок от недоедания: каждые 2,3 секунды.
> Количество фунтов картофеля, которые могут быть выращены на одном акре земли: 40.000.
> Количество фунтов говядины, производимой на одном акре земли: 250.


 Просто антикапиталистическая статистика...

Offtop: Если уже разговорились об изменяющемся и неизменном... Помнится, некогда Traumerei вот каким определением описали: "ты переменна, но ты константа" Оксюморон на ножках, в общем  :Smile:  Как думаете, такое в природе встречается ? Почему-то мне на ум приходит только качающийся маятник.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

я читала, что душа сама выбирает в какое тело ей вселиться в следующей жизни и решает , когда именно время пришло рождаться душе заново. сознательно выбирает даже вселиться в человека, который впоследствии станет в жизни инвалидом

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:  Самоубъетесь - превратитесь в лягушку. А вот приличная лягушка станет человеком.  :Smile:  К тому же в индуизме Вы можете кочевать между 8 мирами. Если я не путаю ничего.  :Smile: 

А вообще, нашел такую штуку. И печально так стало.

http://otvet.mail.ru/question/18422957

Половина ответов (не считая "лучшего") просто напросто тупы (давно не употреблял такое грубое слово в отношении человеков в его классическом переносном смысле). Люди даже не хотят видеть, о чем вопрос. Просто дают ТУПОЙ неаргументированный не имеющий каких либо доказательств ответ. Фанатичный нетоллерантный ответ промытых мозгов. Отчего так??? А еще есть 90% подозрение, что все эти "христиане" дают взятки, синячат, врут,  а дядьки при возможности еще и "прелюбодействуют".  :Frown: 

Все же это невежество. А раз так, то ведь можно с этим бороться? Как? Ладно бы так ответил кто-то один, но 50%!!!

Кстати, противникам теории эволюции... А какого уровня доказательство вас бы устроило?  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Ваня, а почему именно в лягушку ? Может, Traumerei не против бы райской птичкой обернуться  :Smile:  ? (Всё ж возможность полёта, меньше кг. на себе таскать, моногамия...однако способности к самореализации в значительной мере редуцируются. Человеком быть лучше всего, хотя я знаю книгу, в которой описывается счастье бытия голубем)

Да, по-моему очень нерационально тратить силы, дабы перенести человека из привычной ему реальности в свою... Особенно в цифровом формате. Но более - не стану комментировать.

Вот встретимся с Вами где в параллельной реальности... одолжу почитать христианских апологетов суицида, дабы показать другой горизонт истины.

К чему эта борьба, если можно просто быть счастливым ?

А противникам теории эволюции в данном виде бесполезно что доказывать...Если теория эволюции - вера, то должна быть толерантность к её непринятию. 

Как изобретёте машину времени...покажите, с чего всё начиналось, продолжалось, и чем сердце успокоилось  :Wink:  я, быть может, ещё разок подумаю ( в качестве особой благосклонности)

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> ...в индуизме Вы можете кочевать между 8 мирами.
> А вообще, нашел такую штуку
> http://otvet.mail.ru/question/18422957
> Половина ответов (не считая "лучшего") просто напросто тупы


 Спасибо за ссылку! Офигенно понравился ответ:


> Буддизм считает, что невозможно убежать от самого себя, и человек, который покончил с собой, возвращается в это человеческое тело в следующих жизнях вновь и вновь, чтобы снова пройти через те же ситуации. Это будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока он не возьмет ответственность за свою жизнь и не пройдет через все жизненные ситуации, какими бы невероятно сложными они не казались


 Звучит логично и справедливо! И именно поэтому я мечтаю умереть, а не убить себя. Столько горячих точек, опасных троп, безлюдных мест... Я с детства путешественник - убегал далеко от дома, так что по вечерам меня ждала порка ))) С этим и связываю свою оставшуюся мечту. Жизнь - дерьмо. 90% рутины. Я побывал в прошлом году первый раз на море... Боль!!!  :Frown:   Смотришь на красоту и понимаешь - 355 дней в дерьме, ради 5-10 дней любования красотой. Это пока молоды. А как не сможем зарабатывать с излишком на поездки - так вообще засядем в своём городе и начнём чахнуть, писать письма президенту ))) Здравствуй старческий маразм! ))) Кстати, "Буддизм" - условия проведения испытания неодинаковы! Если самоубийца перерождается для тех-же негативных ситуаций, то всё-равно становится легче! Вот если бы 20 лет назад подобный мне только разговаривал сам с собой, то теперь есть возможность излить анонимно свои мысли. Так и до космических полётов доперерождаемся  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> Просто антикапиталистическая статистика...


  Этот мир - лишь отражение Того, во Что мы превратились; Чем мы стали - правну(ч)ки Адама/Евы, презревшие просьбу самого Творца, презревшие заповеди и законы; провозгласившие свой эгоизм Святыней, сотворившие... бумажного тельца...
P.S. Будь проклят аз, - пред ликом Архитектора Земли - за то, что часть народа Этого; за то, что все вокруг твердят, что "все нормально/зла не существует/нужно радоваться/жить"...
Жить?.. 
В Вавилоне Этом?..
Жить, поступком каждым/вздохом/словом/мыслью личный свой и "коллективный" непрестанно сея/умножая Грех?..
В чем же смысл Здесь?!

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Этот мир - лишь отражение Того, во Что мы превратились; Чем мы стали


 Не всё так просто. Было бы легко взять и обозлиться на мир обобщив его полностью. Есть населённые пункты на Земле, где люди сами загадили свой уголок и теперь живут в гадюшнике. Всё повылавливали, всех поубивали, повырубали, засрали отходами производства... Но, блин, есть ведь вполне умиротворённые пары в семейном смысле. Есть города, где активно возрождают природу, берегут. Есть вполне райские местечки...

Есть интерактивные компьютерные игры в Бога! - Там Вы должны участвовать жизни городов, чтобы направлять их в правильное русло. Если не участвуете - хаос и анархия, войны и неравноправие. Так и наш мир! Где высший разум? Ему не жаль эту планету? Вот последние новости:
_"В Австралии в пятницу окончательно согласовали проект расширения глубоководного порта Эббот-Пойнт... Вскоре после объявления с критикой проекта выступили экологи. Опасения, что кораллы все же могут пострадать, выразили в австралийском обществе защиты морских заповедников. По мнению экологов, это может произойти из-за подводных течений. «Там где сбросят грунт, кораллов может быть и нет, но они точно есть в радиусе 80 километров, так что риск для них существует», — заявила одна из представителей общества. Недовольство выразили и во Всемирном фонде дикой природы (WWF)."_
Божьего направления требует как каждая человеческая душа в отдельности, так и весь наш мир в целом.

----------


## Traumerei

> Я побывал в прошлом году первый раз на море... Боль!!!   Смотришь на красоту и понимаешь - 355 дней в дерьме, ради 5-10 дней любования красотой.


 Всё ценно только лишь труднодостижимостью ? Уверяю, если бы Вы жили рядом с морем, через год (максимум), эта картина была бы столь рутинным ландшафтом как и урбанистические виды из окна. Разве что есть вариант постоянно путешествовать, переезжать из одной страны в другую...  Только многие ли захотят добровольно устроить себе столько проблем ради эстетического удовольствия? Человек, что птичка... пока денежкой не приманят - не прилетит  :Smile:  Во всяком случае других причин куда-то двигаться на практике мне неизвестно...

P.S. А всё ж замечательно людям, которые на границе живут  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> В чем же смысл Здесь?!


 При попытке переселения в не-здесь мы лишь создадим ещё больше деструктивных сил. Да, быть может, нельзя создать "рая" на Земле для всех. Но есть смысл создать его для двоих...троих...десятерых. 

Мне кажется, ни один грех "не больше" Божьей милости. Потому никогда нельзя отчаиваться. 
К тому же жизнь только и существует Здесь. Нигде более. Там все будут уже бессмертны (или в другом виде), а этот параметр...создаёт совсем иную фигуру  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Интиресно, а если принять на веру положения буддизма о самоубистве... И если мне суждено прожить вот так вот с моей занудой 89 лет. Но я вместо этого, не самоубиваясь, выберу быть наркоманом. Или, например, участие в каких-то опасных гонках, или установку рекордов по спуску на лыжах по отвесных скалах...Как это расценят на Небесах??  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Всё ценно только лишь труднодостижимостью. Уверяю, если бы Вы жили рядом с морем, через год (максимум), эта картина была бы столь рутинным ландшафтом


 Все люди разные - Вы и правы, и нет. Я переписываюсь с человеком, прожившим всю жизнь во Владивостоке - и он всю эту жизнь безума от Приморья! И "труднодостижимость" - да, кого-то постоянно нужно пинать, чтобы он помнил боль. А вот я почему мучаюсь на месте - что ценю ту жизнь которая сейчас вокруг меня.


> Интиресно, а если принять на веру положения буддизма о самоубистве... ... участие в каких-то опасных гонках, или установку рекордов по спуску на лыжах по отвесных скалах...Как это расценят на Небесах??


 Ага, и я про то-же ))) Поэтому и ориентируюсь исключительно на внутреннее "я". Если почувствую что предложение об участии в опасных гонках - это моё, так и отказываться не стану. Если жизнь припрёт и смерть - это единственное разумное, то сделаю попытку. ... Я верю в жизнь (линию судьбы, удачу, что на роду написано..) - так что как там начертано, так пусть и будет.

----------


## Ангелина Ини

Меня удерживают только родители. когда представляю, как они плачут над моим гробом...

----------


## neji

> Меня удерживают только родители. когда представляю, как они плачут над моим гробом...


 о, это решаемо. наверняка родители допустили много фейлов в твоём воспитании, и когда нибудь ты их за это возненавидишь.

----------


## Ангелина Ини

Дело в том, что они меня очень хорошо воспитали. Хотя это и большой минус.

----------


## я псих

А,родители,ещё меня удерживают родители и вообще родственники.Не знаю почему.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Меня удерживают только родители. когда представляю, как они плачут над моим гробом...


 Не льстите себе  :Wink:  Никто по Вам плакать не будет (ну, может, разок). Будут вспоминать и плакать о прошлом! Как было здорово, когда вы бегали малышом вокруг них, как вас вели в школу... А теперь Вы - иной человек. Можете стать даже абсолютно чужим, немощным... Можете вернуть прошлое? ))) Тогда о чём плакать? )

----------


## Traumerei

> Не льстите себе  Никто по Вам плакать не будет (ну, может, разок). Будут вспоминать и плакать о прошлом! Как было здорово, когда вы бегали малышом вокруг них, как вас вели в школу... А теперь Вы - иной человек. Можете стать даже абсолютно чужим, немощным... Можете вернуть прошлое? ))) Тогда о чём плакать? )


 Полагаю, Вы не совсем правы. Хотя бы потому, что...
 "Те, кто совершают самоубийство, оставляют свой скелет в шкафу другого человека» (Э.Шнейдман "Душа самоубийцы")

----------


## neji

как ни странно, меня удерживает возможность продолжать паразитический образ жизни
раньше удерживала надежда выбраться в мир и стать более менее "нормальным", но...

----------


## .,.,

Меня не удерживает ни чего,разве что страх того,что вдруг не получится или не дай Бог спасут и тогда позора не оберёшься.

----------


## Простоя

Надежда, что тело - не единственно возможное измерение для живого ума. 
Хотя ... пока мутно все с этим. 
А жить, гребя под себя как скотина, просто тошно. Хочется чего-то большего, но обстоятельства забивают. Наверно, я слабая слишком.

----------


## искусственный_сон

было время, когда держали только родители; я понимала, что я у мамы где-то около смысла жизни, ей мою смерть, тем более суицид, просто не пережить.
ну и, наверно, инстинкт самосохранения не пустил бы, сейчас в этом почти уверена, хоть попыток и не было.

сейчас -- антидепрессанты; уже если и хочется умереть, то не постоянно и не так остро
да и хочется остаться из любопытства, что ли; ничего не понимаю

----------


## zenkaor

Гордость, и мама. Я всегда вспоминаю парня, что прожил 5 лет в пакистанской тюрме по лжному обвинению, ему предлагали признать вину но гордость и самоуважение его остановили и в итоге он победил.Меня также держит только это.

----------


## Паника

Родители.
Как представлю все их чувства после того, как меня не станет... Это ведь нескончаемая боль. К тому же я одна у них. И пусть часто разочаровываю, пусть даже не заботятся обо мне. Но мне кажется, любят.
Остальное - тлен. Не хочу видеть ничего больше.

----------


## сима

Желаю,чтобы что было задумано было исполнено.
По себе знаю, иногда это сделать весьма не просто,а иногда как-то само получается. Главное если точно все решил, не ошибиться со способом,быть уверенным ,что  нужный тебе результ будет достигнут.

Удерживает наверное как и многих ВЕРА. Эта дурацкая вера в то,что если ты родился то уж точно не для ТАКОЙ жизни. Значит должен быть более важный,нужный смысл,чем он есть сейчас(в мире если подумать,ничего не бывает случайным). Иначе не было и  смысла рождаться,но это случилось,ты уже тут(и что самое поганое,тебя при этом забыли спросить,хочешь ты этого или нет). Просто он,смысл ещё тобой не найден. А вот если найдешь свой ,истинный смысл жизни всё сразу в жизни станет хорошо.
Просто чертова иллюзия,мечта....
А если честно жизнь говно,а солнце гребаный фонарь,остановите планету я сойду.

----------


## сима

Как и многих в прошлом,в настоящем и будущем ВЕРА. ВЕРА,что это все было и есть не зря. Если ты родился,то это для чего-то надо.
А если честно то ЖИЗНЬ полное говно.
Если бы вы знали как иллюзорен наш Мир и Я в нём.
Впереди только вечность....

----------


## Yrok25

вечность говна ?)

----------


## mertvec

Теперь осталось только одно - любопытство.

Как-то раз я сильно-сильно настучал себе по голове. Лёжа в полубезсознательном состоянии на полу я задал про себя вполне неадекватный обстоятельствам вопрос: "Когда же это кончится?". А у меня в голове появились тут же цифры, которые на сегодняшний день я немножко подзабыл. Там было что-то вроде "08.2015". Или типа того. Вобщем середина, либо конец лета 2015 года.

Интересно то, что ни о 2015 году, ни о его лете, ни о месяце я никогда не думал. 08 месяц же примечателен только тем, что у меня там днюха, которую никто уже давным-давно не отмечает (*и хорошо, что так... право дело, глупость полнейшая! я родился 19 августа 1990 года, а не 19 августа каждый год... день рождения, он как день смерти - только один раз случается =) *). Появление этих цифр ну никаким образом не спровоцировано мной. Дело-то было году в 011-012, когда меня крыло, примерно как сейчас, и никаких долгосрочных планов я строить не мог ну никак. 

Вот такая петрушка, крошки. =)

И вот сейчас меня гнуло и коробило в кроватке, думал уже о своём новеньком, ни разу ещё не пользованом булатном ноже с клоинком о 12 сантиметрах, а вспомнил о 2015 - отпустило. Всегда нужна цель. Безцельное существование хуже ада (*привет, Марвин, крушащий черепа врагов в "Городе грехов" =)*) и те, кто так живёт - истиные мертвецы. Даже дожить до определённой даты - уже что-то. Тем более, что эта дата взялась у меня в голове, действительно, не совсем понятным образом.

----------


## Maullar

Надежда, что все таки все будет хорошо.

----------


## сима

> вечность говна ?)


 
            Увы но, в нашем Мире возможно Всё!


            Очень надеюсь,что нас это не коснется. Хотя...........

----------


## Балда

Отношения, работа, машина. Обязательства и стимул жить есть.

----------


## All

Просто глупая привычка жить ... пока

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Нет смысла помирать раньше времени, если нет каких-то особых физиологических косяков. Это нелогично.

----------


## Тринити

> Нет смысла помирать раньше времени, если нет каких-то особых физиологических косяков. Это нелогично.


 

    А что делать если они есть и не просто есть.  Их много и они доставляют мучительную боль, причём постоянно.

Тогда это логично? 

Да.
 Но ведь  всеровно многие осудят тебя за су. Плохой ты человек что совершил его,лучше жил бы в муках и умер в них своей смертью,а нам всем было бы всеровно. Но так типа правильно,боль то не у нас, ну и хрен с тобой, мучайся но живи.

Нет, этого не будет. Никто не рожден для жизни в постоянной боли. 

Так что увы  решение очевидно и альтернативы ему нет.
Поверьте все ищут и никто не находит её.

----------


## Blaster

Что может удерживать? Вижу два пункта: Первый - как бы ни сложилась жизнь, но всё же лучше быть живым больным, чем умным, красивым и богатым покойником. А второе мне представляется так: нас в этот мир может специально закинули оттрубить от звонка до звонка, испытав все радости и муки. И если ты смоешься раньше срока, то за это получишь новую жизнь в более поганых условиях - калекой или дебилом, который ко всему прочему будет жутко бояться убить себя. Кто может опровергнуть такой вариант? Вот такие пироги.

----------


## Ник1

> Кто может опровергнуть такой вариант?


 Те кто закинул наверное извращенцы. В основном, наличие дерьма сильно выше наличия добра. Жизнь бессмысленна как при наличии повторной жизни так и без оной. Себя можно рассматривать батарейкой или помидором на грядке.

----------


## unrequited

инстинкт самосохранения

----------


## Sleeper.

Кто-то уже писал,что его удерживает красота окружающего мира.Я,честно говоря,такого же мнения.

----------


## Lost in night

Главным образом музыка.Но еще институт и работа,то есть то,что позволяет почувствовать занятость,свою нужность людям и себе.Правда,сейчас толком нет ни того,ни другого.Работу на протяжении многого времени не могла найти,только нашла,уже почти нет времени работать.Думаю в институт восстанавливаться.Красота окружающего мира тоже.

----------


## zmejka

А я как то не понимаю про "красоту мира", как средство, которое удерживает. Смерть - это же не погреб какой то, где ты будешь сидеть, оставаться в сознании, и сожалеть, что не можешь созерцать красоту мира ))  это -прекращение сознания. Поэтому жалеть о красоте мира не придется ) ну и обо всем остальном тоже )

----------


## brus-nika

страх  физической  боли,страх стать   искалеченной, растением пожизненно.

----------


## Zloba

есть и безболезненные способы уйти, но дело не в этом, всегда что-то удерживает..ну кроме пиковых моментов..когда всё слишком плохо, случается что-то, что кажется что выхода нет..и именно в этот момент человек осуществляет не совсем обдуманный шаг...ну не всегда конечно...кто-то и ясно всё осознаёт....
лично меня это не касается, я ясно осознаю что здесь мне делать нечего...и что всю жизнь я проживу очень долгую(обычно то что нам не нравится длится очень долго)одинокую жизнь...за которую многие люди смогут сделать много чего хорошего...и у которых будет очень много приятных моментов в жизни...а я...я буду им только завидовать....
вот опять хотел немного написать,а получилось как всегда...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Страх  боли  и неизвестности.

----------


## light

> ...


 я тоже хочу легкой смерти, только не расплату за содеянное, я не знала что я делаю и куда веду людей...не виновата я, но мучаться уже нет сил...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Если исходить из материализма и ряда других концепций, то смерть точно так же бессмысленна, как и жизнь. Поэтому у неё просто нет никаких преимуществ. Вдобавок, в любом случае все подохнем. Так что просто нет особого смысла подыхать. Это и удерживает.

----------


## light

а я с шизофренией взялась за бизнес сетевой, а теперь сама не рада, как трудно мне, то ломать себя приходится, неуверенность в сових действих, не знаю, правильно ли я делаю, но продукция хорошая...я в удавке, делаю по настроению...

----------


## Dementiy

> Если исходить из материализма и ряда других концепций, то смерть точно так же бессмысленна, как и жизнь. Поэтому у неё просто нет никаких преимуществ.


 Не уверен.
Если быть последовательным и честным материалистом, то смерть - определенно лучше, поскольку:
1) В отличии от жизни вечна (преимущество как более стабильное состояние "Я")
2) Не причиняет страданий  (преимущество в некотором подобии "нираваны")
3) Не требует оправдания (преимущество в том, что бессмысленность просто некому обсуждать).
4) Более естественна для материального мира (вероятность возникновения жизни таки очень мала).

Думаю, глупо отрицать, что смерть (небытие)  гораздо лучше жизни.
Ведь биологическая жизнь - это просто ошибка природы, воля слепого и жестокого случая.
Ну а если это так, то цель жизни материалиста может быть только в том, чтобы закрыть вход в этот мир следующим поколениям.
Например, через уничтожение неудачной планеты под названием Земля с помощью водородных бомб.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> 1) В отличии от жизни вечна (преимущество как более стабильное состояние "Я")


 Не совсем корректно противопоставлять так, потому что понятно, что под жизнью подразумевается отрезок времени и получается, что смерти противопоставляются лишь разные отрезки времени жизни - день или 50 лет, а не жизнь как феномен бесконечной длительности. Не вижу никакой разницы в том, что именно противопоставить окончанию жизни и вечной смерти - день или 50 лет



> 2) Не причиняет страданий


 А что такое страдания для материалиста? Это всего лишь эволюционно возникший механизм для управления поведением. Лично мне пофиг на механизмы, которые служат своим личным целям и ставят целью управление мной.



> Ведь биологическая жизнь - это просто ошибка природы, воля слепого и жестокого случая.


 Есть ещё добиологическая эволюция. Есть процессы снижения энтропии и вне биологии. Так что не такой уж и уникально-ошибочный феномен



> Ну а если это так, то цель жизни материалиста может быть только в том, чтобы закрыть вход в этот мир следующим поколениям


 в матане, бесконечность минус константа = бесконечность

----------


## Dementiy

> под жизнью подразумевается отрезок времени и получается, что смерти противопоставляются лишь разные отрезки времени жизни - день или 50 лет, а не жизнь как феномен бесконечной длительности.


 Вы видели бесконечную жизнь? Или это просто сферический конь в вакууме?
Начните с определений и все прояснится.



> Лично мне пофиг на механизмы, которые служат своим личным целям и ставят целью управление мной.


 Неправда.
Все дело в том, что в вашей жизни недостаточно страданий.
Впрочем, вы можете быть материалистом-садистом, но материалист-гумманист тоже имеет право на существование.
Его мотивы столь же бессмысленны и в то же время столь же неоспоримы как и ваши.



> Есть процессы снижения энтропии и вне биологии. Так что не такой уж и уникально-ошибочный феномен


 Если это не ошибка, то почему я не вижу космических кораблей на своем дворе?
Или эволюции не хватило десяти миллиардов лет для того чтобы жизнь наполнила всю галактику?
И это по самым скромным расчетам. А если принять теорию цикличного сжатия/расширения Вселенной...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> в матане, бесконечность минус константа = бесконечность


 Если вам нечего возразить, то зачем заниматься тавтологией?
Лучше попробуйте умножить бесконечность на ноль, глядишь, неопределенность пределов появится.

----------


## rainbow walker

> а что удерживает вас?


 1. понимание того, что продолжения скорее всего не будет (я агностик). даже если был бы ад или что-то в этом роде, я бы уже давно. полное исчезновение страшнее.
2. страх неизвестности
3. надежды на что-то хорошее, которые не хотят умирать полностью. если бы умерли совсем, я бы не смогла вставать по утрам.
4. медленная работа почты России.

----------


## Элен

> 3. надежды на что-то хорошее, которые не хотят умирать полностью. если бы умерли совсем, я бы не смогла вставать по утрам.


 часто бывают такие дни, когда приходится вставать "по утрам" (на самом деле днем) только потому, что больше нет сил лежать, уткнувшись в подушку. Люди, ведущие нормальный образ жизни, не засыпающие с мыслями "вот бы завтра не проснуться", не поймут, как может тошнить ото сна. Лежишь половину суток в кровати - только бы не возвращаться в этот гребаный мир

----------


## Дмитрий_9

пожалуй и ничего..

----------


## neji

> 4. медленная работа почты России.


 то самое китайское вещество?

----------


## rainbow walker

> то самое китайское вещество?


 не совсем, кое-что получше.

----------


## neji

что же это за вещество и как его достать?
впрочем, если ты та о ком я подумал, вряд ли скажешь, ахах

----------


## zmejka

> что же это за вещество и как его достать?
> впрочем, если ты та о ком я подумал, вряд ли скажешь, ахах


  получше нет. Так как лучше некуда  :Wink:  Так что нет смысла искать )

----------


## rainbow walker

> получше нет. Так как лучше некуда


 лучше есть куда) вещество из той же категории, что и п. в США казнь заключенных одним п. считается жестокой, между прочим. правозащитники обычно добиваются применения другого средства. хотя информации в сети о п. гораздо больше.

----------


## zmejka

rainbow walker, ну так это  заключенных. Там уколом делают. Уколом п, потом, когда человек засыпает - препарат, останавливающий сердце. Так как уколом столько п не введешь. А если самому пить - так реально лучше нет. И в организациях, помогающих в су применяется именно п. Как лучший.

----------


## Something

те, кто рядом....невозможно пойти на такой серьезный шаг, как суицид, зная,что тебя любят. Вот только это делает хуже нам самим... Получается, что ты не живешь, а выживаешь, потому что сколько бы тебя не любили, не почувствовав тоже, не сможешь понять жизнь и для чего она вообще нужна тебе. Вот так и ходишь среди толпы по улицам, не зная что делать дальше.

----------


## rainbow walker

zmejka, он предлагается потому что распространенный и действительно хороший. аналог почти никто не производит. я не буду писать, чем он лучше и все детали, меня тут сразу забанят за обсуждение способов. но если хотите, можно обсудить дальше в личке.

----------


## zmejka

> лучше есть куда) вещество из той же категории, что и п. в США казнь заключенных одним п. считается жестокой, между прочим. правозащитники обычно добиваются применения другого средства. хотя информации в сети о п. гораздо больше.


    То, что адвокаты
всеми способами
пытаются отложить
казнь - ничего не
значит.
Тем более, что казнь
одним п. не может
быть более
жестокой, чем п. в
комбинации с
миорелаксантом и
хлоридом калия.
Вот статистика
казней в США - с
2011 года
используется только
п. (за исключением
несколькхи случаев)
- один или в
комбинации с
миорелаксантом и
калия хлоридом.
http://
www.deathpenaltyinf
o.org/execution-
list-2011
http://
www.deathpenaltyinf
o.org/execution-
list-2012
http://
www.deathpenaltyinf
o.org/execution-
list-2013
http://
www.deathpenaltyinf
o.org/execution-
list-2014

----------


## June

Сдерживает нежелание расстраивать родных. Был бы совсем один, думаю, вздёрнулся бы сегодня же вечером.

----------


## brus-nika

Возраст. А вот в старости будет пиздец. Поэтому не хочу доживать до старости. Боюсь старости.

----------


## Wismut

Просто смотрю, что будет дальше. Родителей расстраивать не хочется. И все.

----------


## ilya23

Только то что нет пистолета когда мне особенно больно. И все таки хочется дождется выхода некоторых продолжений игр

----------


## RianAnorex

то, как меня найдут. не хочу оставлять кому то психолог. трамву на всю жизнь

----------


## ilya23

> Не бывает психологических травм. Психологическим бывает образование. Травма может быть психическая. Психология - это наука, а не то, что у вас в голове. У науки не может быть травм. В голове у вас психика.


 В анус себе умничай, у тебя психическо-психологическая травма с рождения

----------


## Di Gane

))

----------


## Февраль2015

Книги, CS GO, еда, спорт. В принципе, жизнь прекрасна, просто трудно жить ненормальным в нормальном мире. =)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Книги, CS GO, еда, спорт. В принципе, жизнь прекрасна, просто трудно жить ненормальным в нормальном мире. =)


  А как быть уверенным что они нормальные а мы нет?
 Тупо по принципу что их больше,стадо,а заблудшие овцы - не формат?
 Понятно что это все плевок вверх,который назад прилетит,просто глядя по сторонам не уверен в адекватности происходящего (имеется ввиду не пост-СССР,а весь шарик вообще)

----------


## Игорёк

> А как быть уверенным что они нормальные а мы нет?
>  Тупо по принципу что их больше,стадо,а заблудшие овцы - не формат?
>  Понятно что это все плевок вверх,который назад прилетит,просто глядя по сторонам не уверен в адекватности происходящего (имеется ввиду не пост-СССР,а весь шарик вообще)


 Да, только потому что больше. Большинство всегда живет правильнее, потому что те кто живет неправильно - вымирают. Как сами по себе, так и потому что не имеют потомства. Еслиб все жили как мы - воцарился бы хаос, и человечество вымерло бы вскоре.

----------


## qwe

> А как быть уверенным что они нормальные а мы нет?


 По уровню благополучия, внешнего и внутреннего. По качеству отношений с людьми  :Smile:  По уровню развития личности.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Да, только потому что больше. Большинство всегда живет правильнее, потому что те кто живет неправильно - вымирают. Как сами по себе, так и потому что не имеют потомства. Еслиб все жили как мы - воцарился бы хаос, и человечество вымерло бы вскоре.


  Погодите,так если нищие страны Африки активно плодятся,а Европа по приросту топчется на месте,да и то с приростом беженцев,при этом стремительно старея,кто из них нормальный?




> По уровню благополучия, внешнего и внутреннего. По качеству отношений с людьми  По уровню развития личности.


  Мне кажется сейчас рулит исключительно внешнее благополучие и достаток,про остальные пункты население даже не догадывается
 Возьмите хотя бы беспрецендентно высокий уровень В/О на постсоветском пространстве.И что,все такие образованные?Нет,просто иначе на быдлоработку не возьмут,уборщица или грузчик с В/О уже никого не удивляет.
 Но при всех этих "бумажных" показателях оглянитесь по сторонам как мы живем,что мы создали за последние десятки лет.А есть скандинавские страны где уровень высшего образования составляет 20+%,а уровень жизни несопоставимо выше

----------


## Игорёк

> Погодите,так если нищие страны Африки активно плодятся,а Европа по приросту топчется на месте,да и то с приростом беженцев,при этом стремительно старея,кто из них нормальный?
> 
> 
>  Мне кажется сейчас рулит исключительно внешнее благополучие и достаток,про остальные пункты население даже не догадывается
>  Возьмите хотя бы беспрецендентно высокий уровень В/О на постсоветском пространстве.И что,все такие образованные?Нет,просто иначе на быдлоработку не возьмут,уборщица или грузчик с В/О уже никого не удивляет.
>  Но при всех этих "бумажных" показателях оглянитесь по сторонам как мы живем,что мы создали за последние десятки лет.А есть скандинавские страны где уровень высшего образования составляет 20+%,а уровень жизни несопоставимо выше


 Это разные культуры и разные условия быта климата и жизни в целом. Я говорю про нашу страну и людей. сравнивая их между собой. а ни про папуасов, которые вчера с пальмы спустились. 
Европа вымирает по схожим что у нас причинам. наркоманы, гомосексуалисты, потребительское отношение к жизни, мода на особенность и индивидуальность, все это естественным образом разрушает институт семьи и приводит к вымиранию. Но какая-то часть людей всеравно останется, и в конечном счете останется она в большинстве.. Как это было в Риме например.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Это правительство заинтересовано в отравлении общества и отвлечении народа от усугубляющихся социальных проблем: бесправия, нищеты и т.д.


  Не думаю что это основная цель,стричь жирную овцу куда прибыльнее чем резать тощую,вопрос в том что они не способны взрастить,создать.Они лишь воруют и рушат
 Кроме того алканы создают нехилую нагрузку на систему здравоохранения,правоохранительные органы,экономику в конце концов




> небольшое государство Нигерия, с населением точно не припомню, но что-то в районе 180 млн.


  Только что посмотрел на вики - 150 млн чел,7 лет назад было 140    :Big Grin: 
 А у нас в Украине перепись в который раз перенесли (с 16-го на 20-й),в последний раз в 2001-м
 По-моему наша власть что-то недоговаривает   :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорёк

> Ещё непомерное влияние на демографию в России оказывает алкоголь. Только вдуматься в России ежегодно около 700.000 человек умирает только от этого общественного зла.
> Это правительство заинтересовано в отравлении общества и отвлечении народа от усугубляющихся социальных проблем: бесправия, нищеты и т.д.


 Что тут вдумываться ? Это государственная программа - сровнять продолжительность жизни и пенсионный возраст... За нас уже давно все продумано, не волнуйся )

----------


## Игорёк

> интересы сужаются до примитивных инстинктов - пищевого и полового.


 половой к сожалению наоборот страдает - нет стимула искать женщину, можно выпить и приглушить тягу

----------


## 4ybaka

Алкоголь – это анестезия, позволяющая перенести операцию под названием жизнь.Бернард Шоу

----------


## qwe

> мода на особенность и индивидуальность


 если человек не прошел стадию осознания своей неповторимой индивидуальности, он вряд ли станет когда-нибудь впоследствии по-настоящему взрослым человеком. и так и останется представителем безликой массы...

----------


## Игорёк

> Так алкоголь её приглушает или снижается потребность в интимной близости?


  а какая разница ? приглушает и снижает это синонимы.. Ответ на твой вопрос - да.

----------


## Игорёк

> если человек не прошел стадию осознания своей неповторимой индивидуальности, он вряд ли станет когда-нибудь впоследствии по-настоящему взрослым человеком. и так и останется представителем безликой массы...


 не безликая масса, а сильное и сплоченное общество. Индивидуальность разрушает целостность общества, делая его слабым.

----------


## Февраль2015

Да алкоголь по разному на каждого воздействует, но если выпьешь, то жизнь легче и человек думает, что он безумно открытый, весёлый и всем симпатичен. Говорю как человек, который постоянно пребывает трезвый в пьяных компаниях. =D
Я просто физически не перевариваю алкоголь. Единственное, что нравится — вкусное лёгкое пиво с рыбкой.

----------


## Flamy

Дочь

----------


## qwe

> не безликая масса, а сильное и сплоченное общество. Индивидуальность разрушает целостность общества, делая его слабым.


 Сильное и сплоченное общество бывает только из морально зрелых искушенных и этически грамотных людей объединенных сознательными общими интересами, а также пониманием происходящего. пониманием цели, ради которой объединение происходит.

Человек вообще не может по настоящему ценить и уважать окружающих, пока не научился ценить и уважать себя. А до прояснения своей индивидуальности уважают отдельные функции или качества, а не себя, по большому счету... ну, с поправкой на менталитет кругов, в которых человек живет.

С. Московичи - НАУКА О МАССАХ
http://royallib.com/read/moskovichi_..._massah.html#0

_"Если бы вы попросили меня назвать наиболее значительное изобретение нашего времени, я бы, не колеблясь, ответил: индивид. И по причине совершенно очевидной. С момента появления человеческого рода и до Возрождения горизонтом человека всегда было мы: его группа или его семья, с которыми его связывали жесткие обязательства. Но, начиная с того момента, когда великие путешествия, торговля и наука выделили этот независимый атом человечества, эту монаду, наделенную собственными мыслями и чувствами, обладающую правами и свободами, человек разместился в перспективе я или я сам. Его ситуация вовсе не легка. Индивид, достойный этого имени, должен вести себя согласно своему разуму, надо полагать, судить бесстрастно о людях и вещах и действовать с полным сознанием дела. Он должен принимать чужое мнение только с достаточным на то основанием, оценив его, взвесив все за и против с беспристрастностью ученого, не подчиняясь суждению авторитета или большинства людей. Итак, мы от каждого ожидаем, что он будет действовать рассудительно, руководствуясь сознанием и своими интересами будь он один или в обществе себе подобных."_

Или, другими словами, к вопросу о собственном мнении, психологической самостоятельности итп

Если же под словом "индивидуальность" ты понимаешь *эгоизм* (совершенно другое понятие), то чем выше уровень личности, тем выше и эгоизм - это неизбежный процесс. И пока человек не стал святым, т.е. кардинально не изменил свою сущность, об эгоизме можно не беспокоиться - с ним у всех все в порядке))

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## Destiny

Что удерживает...
Страх переступить черту.
Жизнь любит преподносить сюрпризы, когда их не ждешь.
А смерть?
Возможно тоже. Некого спросить.

----------


## June

Страх. 

Но я не боюсь продолжения страданий после смерти. Я не верю в загробные миры или переселение душ.

Наверное, больше всего меня пугает реакция родственников. Казалось бы, мёртвому будет плевать на любую реакцию. Но решение должен принимать живой, а живому не всё равно. Мерзкий побочный эффект наличия совести. Далее - страх предсмертной агонии, страх неудачной попытки и страх того, что кто-нибудь вмешается и остановит.

Идеальный вариант – это когда ты единственный человек на земле, или ты на необитаемом острове, и о твоём существовании во всём мире никто ничего не знает. Перед тобой кабинка смерти, по нажатию кнопки мгновенно превращающая всё своё содержимое в нанопыль). В этом случае не было бы сдерживающих факторов.

----------


## Demianna

Меня родители удерживают, их жалко

----------


## Heavy

Меня удерживает страх,  страх перед тем что будет и родителей не хочу на старости лет оставлять...

----------


## ФАК

Любовь. Мир бы рухнул.Титаны его держат на своих влюбленных плечах.

----------


## Mai7

Ненависть...

----------


## faq

Ответственность

----------


## Julian

то, что ждёт впереди, неизведанное..

----------


## 4 a.m.

Страх держит. Инстинктивный страх смерти. Больше причин существовать вообще нет. Не знаю, может быть, стоит этот страх преодолеть, но не знаю, как. Инстинкты живого тела слишком сильны. Подавляют любое начинание разума.

И это очень мучительно.

----------


## Римма

раньше удерживали стишки и близкие люди...

----------


## Destiny

> Ответственность


 Ответственность за что и перед кем?

----------

